# ATI Fixture



## goobs (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone know where i could buy a ATI T5 Fixture in the GTA?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think there's two outfits that sell them here in the GTA. There's a online shop (goreef.com) that's a good place too - I think explorer (I think that's his handle) ordered from them.


----------

